# Moms, hospitals and infidelity



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Weird title but I have a few stories that I have been involved in the last few weeks and thought I would share and they both have the same main points as listed in the title.

Here goes
My best friend growing up(still really good friends) calls me the other day to tell me about his mother being diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor, she has a few months to live they think. He then told me that his father had called sobbing to tell him the news basically he was beside himself saying he didn't know how he could live without her the 40 some odd years they have been together blah blah blah.
No for the back story this guy cheated on his wife several times during their marriage(my buddy can't stand him only tolerates the dad because the mom begged him to at least be sociable) and I mean several it seemed like every 12-16 months this guy would get caught with another woman. The mom just rug swept trying to keep the family together, I know first hand because every time they would be arguing after he got caught my buddy would come stay at my house for a few days and he practically lived at my house during high school.
I shared this story to say this how can someone cheat on their spouse so many times and then still be upset when something like this comes around, yeah I know they have been together for a long time but if you had such a lack of respect for your spouse to cheat that many times talk about a sick person why were you even married in the first place.
One last note on this my buddy finally told the dad when his first gran child (my buddies first kid)was born that if he ever cheated on the mom again that would be it no contact with him or the grand children ever.

Now for part 2
My ww's mom had to have some surgery fairly minor but no surgery is minor when you are 70. So she has been home for a few days and my wife wanted to see her (hadn't seen her since the day of the surgery) and was going to stop by on her way home from work. Since the office she was going to be at is in between the OM's town and her mom's town (of course she has to call when she leaves her office no matter where she is at) she asked me if it was o. k. to stop and see her.
I did not say it to her but I have thought how sad and ridiculous that you have to ask me if it is o.k. to see your mother and all because of your cheating and the lack of trust.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

I would ask her when she gets home if she saw him.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Better yet, a VAR in her car may be of assistance.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

harrybrown said:


> I would ask her when she gets home if she saw him.





thatbpguy said:


> Better yet, a VAR in her car may be of assistance.


Sorry guys thanks for the positive comments.

I have checks in place already so I know where she is at and what she is doing and she was at her mothers when she was supposed to be and home when she should have been.
Most BS (I would think) have their own ways of verifying what the WS is doing I have mine but I won't discuss them here (trade secrets)


----------

